# sr20 or hybrid turbo ka



## contenderv07 (Jan 23, 2004)

I just had one question.........I've got a 91 s13 se, adn I was wondering whether it would be better just to do a swap for a sr20 or just get a t3/t4 hybrid turbo. thanks for any input


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

I would suggest the Sr20 swap


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

turbo KA is teh sex! Why would you ignore the potential of the KA?? Not to mention your '91 cams.

What sorta milage do you have on the KA?

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=131


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

potential of the KA is nice, but once you're over 300whp or so, they say it gets VERY risky. I'd read the thread KA vs RB25 in the 240 area.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

how much power do you want to make?


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

Not many people need over 300whp.

The KA is strong with proper tuning with say a nice 8psi of boost. A little under 250rwhp would do me just fine, as well as most people. It equates to a damn fast car! :cheers: 

Both routes are great.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

youre not going to see 300+ hp on 8lbs though. on an altima ka, its more like 200-210 and on a 240, ive seen 9lbs get about 240. both numbers being at the wheel numbers. you really cant ignore the potential of the ka though. i know guys running ka's putting out nice reliable power. daily driven too.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

It isnt risky getting over 300 unless you are running the stock internals forged it is no problem. TY over on i believe freshalloy got his car up to around 600 and multiple people have gotten to around 400. It comes down to do you want torque or do you want to rev. If you like torque then go with the ka if rev then sr. Yes it is a generalization but... Just keep one thing in mind if you blow your engine you can get a used ka for under $300


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

True, having driven both, I can say that the sr is far more top-end oriented than the ka-t, but you get a lot more low-end torque with the ka-t, which is what impressed me with it. I've seen enough ka-t's blow though (including my own) to say that its a risk, so don't cheap out on it. That being said, sr is the safer choice imho.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

well, youre gonna pay a little more than 300 for a used one but, yeah, they can be had cheaper than an sr comparatively. ka's internals are forged already, forged rods, forged crank, piston oil squirters, crank girdle. except for the pistons, the engine was almost ready for turbo from the factory, its amazing that nissan do that from the get-go, at least as an option.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

i am getting a 96 engine, trans, ecu and misc parts for 350 and it only has 63000 miles on it. Just watch for people around you doing swaps.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

thats a good price. ive seen some good deals here and there. thats one of them. good find, now hook it up and make it turbo.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

all in time, and when ever i get some money


----------



## 87_300zxT (Nov 18, 2003)

I would go with the ka, for that low-end power
plus everyone does the sr swap, it would be slightly different


----------



## lofrontier (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been reading about turbo KA's for a while and I'm trying to separate the fact from the folklore.

I've heard back and forth about the forged internals, oil squirters and all that on a KA. Does anyone have any solid proof of this? Has anyone had a KA apart and actually seen this stuff with their own eyes?

vodKA - where did your KA's fail when they blew? conn rods? pistons? Just wondering what the weakest link is.

I have a '98 Fronty project that's on the back, back, back burner. It's all torn up right now. I've been thinking about putting a turbo on it, new engine management (I'm pretty sure I F'd up the wiring to the comp pretty good), and all that good stuff. I wanted to keep the KA just to be a little different. I'm not shooting for any HP or any 1/4 mile time. It's just a toy.

http://www.realnissan.com/ has a lot of stuff for turbo KAs.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

page 75 of the nissan fsm for ka engines shows the girdle aka the crank beam.
im researching the rest. i do know that sport compact(?) put out a mag a couple months ago outlining all of the common engines, their capabilities, and their specs. ill see if i can find the issue.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

very good page that answers some of your questions.
http://www.arimport.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=493
and another
http://www.turbo240sx.ca/ENGINEPROJECT.html


----------

